# New post - the rainy day shuffle



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

With last nights thunder storm and this mornings general crapiness in my area of Ontario (nice now though) I put up a post I had written a while ago - the rainy day shuffle

Nothing can kill an outdoor trip like bad weather - post is just a few of things my family and trip groups have done over the years to "weather it out"

https://www.northernjacks.com/post/the-rainy-day-shuffle?postId=5e19edd0a394bc0017c406a6

Cheers

Andrew


----------

